# PICKED HER UP - DOLPHIN GREY TT 2.0T - PICS & VIDS UP!!



## shigs (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi there guys,

finally picked up my TT yesterday

2.0T 
dolphin grey
short shift
bose
mfsw
magma + magma extended
ipod
xenons

first impressions...

engine - great! great pull low down and exhaust noise was alot better than i expected, still yet to go over 4.5k revs :wink:

seats - with leather heated seats are a must!, really glad i orderd em

short shift - love it! i know there has been alot of talks on this forum and the last TT i drove (demo car) had a normal gearbox, the difference is subtle but makes all the difference tbh!

Bose - still tinkering around with the settings, clarity is SPOT on! lil dissapointed by the systems BASS and max volume (using ipod connection)

Ipod - yes could and should be alot better, but still much better choice than the 6 cd box and in my personal opinion not an total waste of Â£150 as some ppl ave suggested on this forum

Mfsw - nice lights :lol:

overall - i'm thrilled with my new car, i must say the attention does get a lil much at times.... ppl knockin on my window last night 2 tell me how nice it is :?

Pic's

Vid's


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Congrats! Seem to be many here that gets their cars now - and I guess 1. mars will be even more.... :lol:

You have chosen the right colour :wink: Have fun :!:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Congrats, looking forward to the pics


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

Shigs

Well done mate.

Dolphin Grey is a great colour and with Magma Red is one of the classic MKII Combos IMO

Had you driven a MKII 2.0T before you ordered.

If you didn't how does it compare to the 3.2 V6 in your opinion ?

Looking forward to pics and apparently Video !


----------



## shigs (Sep 16, 2006)

octagonmike said:


> Shigs
> 
> Well done mate.
> 
> ...


i actually test drove a 3.2 .... i don't want to start anythin but i didnt take a fancy to the engine, i found it lazy

i orderd the 2.0t based upon reviews as the dealer didnt ave an 2.0t i could test drive

i personally feel i made the right choice, i love it


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

I have driven both (months ago now however) and I feel you and I have definitely made the right decisions apart from the lack of exhausts.

As for Quattro, no need for it in this country IMO

Have owned two Quattro Audis and 2 FWD Audis and I cant tell the difference.


----------



## shigs (Sep 16, 2006)

here's some quick pics i just took on my phone, sorry about the weather 







new alloys are goin on 2day, will post more pics later


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

Absolutely Stunning.

How anyone can argue that Magma Red isnt great for this car I dont know.

So you had the standard wheels but are having your own set of alloys fitted today ?

What wheels are you fitting ?


----------



## shigs (Sep 16, 2006)

octagonmike said:


> Absolutely Stunning.
> 
> How anyone can argue that Magma Red isnt great for this car I dont know.
> 
> ...


hopefully if they are the right fitment...

19" BBS CH Motorsports

will also be gettin some pilot sport 2's 2 keep em warm :twisted:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Congrats agan on it, looks great


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

Nice wheels will look good with the Dolphin Grey

Will you change the BBS badge in the centre for an Audi badge or keep as they are ?


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

Looking GR8 Shigs 8)

I [smiley=sweetheart.gif] dolphin grey 

Not convinced about your plates though :? have you ever been pulled with them before ? Or is this the first time you've had that style on a car.

Up here the plod would pull you in an instant as they have nothing better to do [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## inmasol (Nov 4, 2006)

Great looking car!
And it's reasuring to see that the english standard wheels looks really great with dolphingrey. I went for those (standard in France is 16 inch, and upgrade to 18inch is roughly 2000 GBP, which is a lot...), but was really not convinced by my choice.  
Looking forward to the video!!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

octagonmike said:


> I have driven both (months ago now however) and I feel you and I have definitely made the right decisions apart from the lack of exhausts.
> 
> As for Quattro, no need for it in this country IMO
> 
> Have owned two Quattro Audis and 2 FWD Audis and I cant tell the difference.


i feel u are both wrong :wink:


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> octagonmike said:
> 
> 
> > I have driven both (months ago now however) and I feel you and I have definitely made the right decisions apart from the lack of exhausts.
> ...


For Scottish conditions I would agree with you Tosh, I was very impressed with mine on the way back up the A9 yesterday, the traction control light didnt come on once. If I had been in the golf it would have been a different story 

But each to their own 8)


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Who's a happy boy then,  congrats Shigs, she looks lovely, welcome to the award winnig car club


----------



## markrbooth (Sep 25, 2006)

jam225 said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > octagonmike said:
> ...


Yup, I've never had a 4WD car before but don't ever want to go back now. Not had the traction control kick in yet except when I lost it on a large empty roundabout at 50mph. It was bone dry and 5 degrees so no ice, and I suddenly started skating so there must have been a diesel spill. The cars electronics went mad as the back end came back into line and the rear wheels gripped hard as they regained normal tarmac. Never had rear wheel drive before and it was like slinshoting out of the corner. Loved it!


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

jam225 said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > octagonmike said:
> ...


Must agree, I can honestly say without Quattro i'd have had two big accidents by now!  err... well one actually, but you know what I mean


----------



## europameister (Jun 4, 2006)

You 4 wheel drive boys make me laugh!

Do you drive with your foot to the floor and let all the gizmos sort everything out for you??

Do you approach the corner thinking that the quattro will get you round or do you actually think about what you are doing?

All you Scots that harp on about the bad weather that you get and "need" quattro are even worse. Drive a Land Rover if it is so bad. Imagine how you would cope if you had to drive a rear wheel car, God forbid. You'd all be exiting the road backwards wondering what happened.

After I've got out of my FWD TT (company car) and I want to go for a real drive. I climb in my E30 M3. Beautiful steering, RWD, no driver aids, similar power to the TT, similar weight, probably slower but so much more fun.

Imagine what would happen to you "quattro" boys if you had to drive something like that?


----------



## LazyT (Apr 13, 2006)

europameister said:


> You 4 wheel drive boys make me laugh!
> 
> Imagine what would happen to you "quattro" boys if you had to drive something like that?


Golly gee, you must be the greatest driver in the entire universe. :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Difference is RWD/4WD can put the higher power outputs down on the road without wheel spin and flashing lights. Not sure how 4WD is a driver aid, it simply chooses the best place to put the power, front, back, or both.


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

europameister said:


> You 4 wheel drive boys make me laugh!
> 
> Do you drive with your foot to the floor and let all the gizmos sort everything out for you??
> 
> ...


Rebel is that you ??? :lol:


----------



## keithmt (Aug 10, 2006)

shigs said:


> Hi there guys,
> 
> finally picked up my TT yesterday
> 
> Bose - still tinkering around with the settings, clarity is SPOT on! lil dissapointed by the systems BASS and max volume (using ipod connection)


Nice one Shigs (tho not sure how you get away with those plates) mine should be with me next week.... can't wait.

As far as speaker performance is concerned I'll repeat what I put on a previous thread. Speakers need running in (seriously!). I use to work for Pioneer and we ran speakers at half volume all night before a press demo to get them "loosened up". The bass gets produced by large movements in the speaker and initially, the rubber ring that holds the speaker cone to the housing is still very tight. Give it some heavy rock over a couple of weeks and they'll get better and better.


----------



## europameister (Jun 4, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Difference is RWD/4WD can put the higher power outputs down on the road without wheel spin and flashing lights. Not sure how 4WD is a driver aid, it simply chooses the best place to put the power, front, back, or both.


So Ferrari's don't have traction control, ASR, whatever you want to call it etc? I suppose the 599 for example just puts its 600BHP+ through the rear wheels without wheelspin when it's switched off?

4WD is a solution but a heavy one. For 99% of the time it is not used, so why put up with the extra weight penalty for the small amount of time that it is utilised? (unless you live in perma frost Scotland)

On a wet road my "flashing light" TT will out accelerate my E30 M3, which is of course RWD. The M3 will spin its wheels for fun if I plant my foot hard down on the acclerator. Of course traction control was just sci fi in 1989.

Instead I actually have to modulate the throttle and think about actually "driving" my car.

I suppose you would all take the Veyron over a Zonda because on those wet nights the Veyron would get you home in one piece!


----------



## shigs (Sep 16, 2006)

keithmt said:


> shigs said:
> 
> 
> > Nice one Shigs (tho not sure how you get away with those plates) mine should be with me next week.... can't wait.
> ...


Thanks mate,

and yes the plates are now off, to much attention from the cozzers 

altho they all just seemed to talk about the car, and jus kindly suggested that i get the plates changed, so no harm done 

BBS alloys are now on, and look and ride GREAT!

will get pics uploaded later on 2day.......

i also have a great vid from last night of what happens when you drive a brand new TT through londons west end! looool, vid is a classic!!! will post youtube link for that later on 2day also :lol:

shigs


----------



## demi_god (Apr 7, 2006)

Shigs.....I hate you... :wink: ...hahahahhahhhahahaha

Lovely car, looks alot like.....err....mine hehehe (apart from the colour, wheels, options,and the fact mine is still a just number in a long list of cars to be manufactured)

Enjoy it, [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Another lucky barsteward, takes to the road!

Oh, don't forget....all the admirations....it's all about the car :wink: ....but, i'm still jealous....now if i could only invent a time machine [smiley=book2.gif]

Peace


----------



## shigs (Sep 16, 2006)

demi_god said:


> Shigs.....I hate you... :wink: ...hahahahhahhhahahaha
> 
> Lovely car, looks alot like.....err....mine hehehe (apart from the colour, wheels, options,and the fact mine is still a just number in a long list of cars to be manufactured)
> 
> ...


lol cheers mate 

here is a quick preview of last night....






i have a longer vid sumwhere.... jus need 2 find it :?

shigs


----------



## benjones (Dec 4, 2006)

Lol


----------



## shigs (Sep 16, 2006)

glad you found it amusing 

but what you can't see if the fact the guy was in his late 40's :lol: :lol:

here is a quick pic with my alloys just fitted

19" BBS CH Motorsports



need abit of a clean as you can see


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Is that video gone again? :?


----------



## demi_god (Apr 7, 2006)

shigs said:


> i also have a great vid from last night of what happens when you drive a brand new TT through londons west end! looool, vid is a classic!!! will post youtube link for that later on 2day also :lol:
> shigs


West-end my arse!!

Thats you picking up your car and dancing with the dealer...I've a feeling I'll be posting a similar vid of me in a few weeks. :lol:


----------



## shigs (Sep 16, 2006)

demi_god said:


> shigs said:
> 
> 
> > i also have a great vid from last night of what happens when you drive a brand new TT through londons west end! looool, vid is a classic!!! will post youtube link for that later on 2day also :lol:
> ...


loooooool :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

shigs said:


> 19" BBS CH Motorsports


Can't go wrong with CH, look great 8)


----------



## ChinsVXR (Apr 14, 2006)

europameister said:


> You 4 wheel drive boys make me laugh!
> 
> Do you drive with your foot to the floor and let all the gizmos sort everything out for you??
> 
> ...


Spot on. Ive had loads of 4wd drive cars - the pretend fwd Haldex version and real torsen diff ones. I live in Bucks and we certainly dont need 4wd here. Maybe some of these 4wd boys want to take their wellies off before driving and learning to modulate the throttle. I'm sure they all want F1 to be 4wd as well.

Its interesting that if you read mags such as EVO, their car of the year features are always light on 4wd except the usual Mit EVO. There are always more FWD cars featured. I see they used the fwd toy TT for this year over the 3.2.


----------



## shigs (Sep 16, 2006)

ChinsVXR said:


> europameister said:
> 
> 
> > You 4 wheel drive boys make me laugh!
> ...


now now lads... lets keep it clean :lol:

i must admit, you don't notice the car is FWD until you give it the BOOTS in the wet!

personally if they done a 4wd 2.0T i dont think there would be any 3.2 cars sold............ and hardly any fwd 2.0t cars sold!

audi just holding back on us i suppose :roll:


----------



## ChinsVXR (Apr 14, 2006)

shigs said:


> personally if they done a 4wd 2.0T i dont think there would be any 3.2 cars sold............ and hardly any fwd 2.0t cars sold!
> 
> audi just holding back on us i suppose :roll:


Due to the fwd emmisions, it will always do well on the company car list. 4wd add more to the tax liability. There are two company owned 2.0T's in this thread.


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

To clear this up:

You dont NEED 4WD in the same way that you dont NEED magnetic ride. For the majority of British drivers they are both Gizmos/gimmicks call them what you like.

The 3.2 is a heavier engine and quattro also adds unwanted weight and that is why the 2.0T is the pick of the bunch for 99% of motoring Journos.

The 2.0T Audi TT is a pure Audi TT. The 3.2 TT is a money making machine for Audi and the 3.2 drivers are the suckers that have fallen for it.

Thank you


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Don't like the BBS-CH wheels on the MK2. they take too much attention and look a little bit too "racy" , they don't match with the beautiful lines from the car, better the RS4's than or the 10 spokes/Turbine.

sorry :?


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

octagonmike said:


> To clear this up:
> 
> You dont NEED 4WD in the same way that you dont NEED magnetic ride. For the majority of British drivers they are both Gizmos/gimmicks call them what you like.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your kind comments Mike :wink:

Is there any chance that we can keep this thread purely for bigging up Shigs new motor the 2.0 v 3.2 debate has been done to death [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Shigs I think your CHs look stunning 8)


----------



## ChinsVXR (Apr 14, 2006)

Rebel said:


> Don't like the BBS-CH wheels on the MK2. they take too much attention and look a little bit too "racy" , they don't match with the beautiful lines from the car, better the RS4's than or the 10 spokes/Turbine.
> 
> sorry :?


I tend to agree. Think the RS4's look the best so far.


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

jam225 said:


> octagonmike said:
> 
> 
> > To clear this up:
> ...


Sorry couldn't resist it 

By the way Shigs knows that I love his new car and I have already bigged him up. To be honest though I still think OEM range of wheels are so much nicer than Any after market wheels available.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Same as you don't need the rear seats or a glove box or a radio, or a 6 speed gear box, or a chrome inlay on the center console, or a/c - i could go on. All these add weight and you don't need them all the time :lol:

The same jurnos that know fcuk all and said the MKI FWD version was the best one to have. :wink:


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Same as you don't need the rear seats or a glove box or a radio, or a 6 speed gear box, or a chrome inlay on the center console, or a/c - i could go on. All these add weight and you don't need them all the time :lol:
> 
> The same jurnos that know fcuk all and said the MKI FWD version was the best one to have. :wink:


All the MK I's were quattro apart from the 150BHP which we all know could never be enough.

I have driven both and I know I have made the right decision :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

you're starting to look silly now.

no they are not the 180FWD version is FWD as is the 190FWD version (coupe) :lol:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Mike didn't do his home-work very well :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

maybe we can call it quits at this point now!


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

So why did my MKI 180 have a quattro badge on it then ?

Why did I also get charged for a Haldex Oil change then

I think I know whether my own car was 4WD or not.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Maybe because you had a quattro version? :wink: 


octagonmike said:


> All the MK I's were quattro apart from the 150BHP which we all know could never be enough.


you stated ALL MKI had QUATTRO expect the 150bhp TTR - they dont/didnt. O and the 161bhp TTR didnt either.

You could however get a FWD version too.
http://www.whatcar.co.uk/used-car-summa ... 195&type=1

check out the edition in the top corner.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

:lol:

I told you so Mike, tosh is the TT-guru over here


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

OK I didn't realise. I thought the only FWD version was the 150 BHP version.

Anyway, as I was saying you dont need Quattro in this country


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Quattro is also a gimmick?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

so is a gearbox and a handbrake - until you need them :wink:


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

No quattro isn't a gimmick its just questionable whether you need it to dry to work

Of course as the Netherlands are so hilly it must be invaluable :lol:


----------



## shigs (Sep 16, 2006)

New vid up - 





will update all pics and vids to first post tomorrow


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

octagonmike said:


> No quattro isn't a gimmick its just questionable whether you need it to dry to work
> 
> Of course as the Netherlands are so hilly it must be invaluable :lol:


I wanna bet, that where i live is more hilly than in Essex Mike :wink:


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

Sounds great Shigs


----------



## shigs (Sep 16, 2006)

octagonmike said:


> Sounds great Shigs


cheers mate


----------

